# Parasites?



## golfdiva (Jul 1, 2009)

Hershey has been passing a lot of "hairy" poops lately. Then tonight I found this one. The oblong white thingy is what is freaking me out. Does it look like it could be a parasite, or a larva of a parasite or some such yucky thing? There is another one between the bottom two poops but it is difficult to see in this picture.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 1, 2009)

It looks like a parasite to me. I am having internet problems right now so I can't look it up, but there were some pics of a tapeworm in rabbit poo before, but if could also be pinworms or something else.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2009)

It could be tapeworms but it definitely is some kind of worms . Take that sample and put it in a container in the refrigerator and take it to the vet. they will tell you exactly what it is .
I had a bun with a tapeworm but it didn't look exactly like that ; it was longer but it was flat like that. 

if it is a tapeworm it is easily treated with Droncit ; but I certainly appreciate the grossness of the situation :nerves1

Are they moving ?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's the tapeworm thread: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=45816&forum_id=16&highlight=tapeworm

There's a pic in there of it, but it's an entire tapeworm. There is a description of something that looked like a grain of rice, that was just one segment of the worm, that showed up in a poo.

Here is a roundworm: http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Parasitic_diseases/Passalurus.PDF

It's possible that it's just mucus, but it looks more like a worm to me. That's just me, though. I hate to say it, but I think you're gonna have to get out the tweezers and magnifying glass to get a better look at it. :yuck


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 2, 2009)

Eww, ok now I'm offically freaked/grossed out! 

Couldn't find a magnifying glass, it's not moving, and it is the size of a grain of rice.
 
Now I've got the ol' "vet debate" again. Do I go to the the vet who is supposed to be rabbit savvy, and who is 18 miles away and very expensive (whose associate gave Hershey Catlax for hair balls)?

Or go to the nearby vet who has been treating our dogs for years, who has had some experience w/ rabbits, but whose associate has had no experience w/ rabbits, but goes to our church and is a nice guy!? 

LOL!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 2, 2009)

I actually think that it is probably a round worm. I think that you have to think it out a little ..maybe take the sample to the vet near you and have them do a fecal on it and then have the vet near you that is nice call the rabbit saavy vet on the phone for advice although I don't think that the treatment couldn't be found in a current vet book...

I don't think that you'll have to bring Hershey in.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 2, 2009)

Pamnock wanted some pics for something she is doing for a class. 

Ithink that she would want that picture as it wins the RO "grossiest picture on this site award" 

Actually i think that she is in school but i think I'll pm her this thread

she may be able to name that worm right off the top of her head


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the quick replies! 

The dog has to go back to the vet anyway (we've been having all kinds of animal issues around here the last couple of weeks!), so I'll ask if they can do a fecal for Hershey at the same time.

Hershey had been pretty solidly litter trained, but for the last week or so he suddenly started pooping *everywhere*!Also this morning I was sitting on the floor petting him, and I think I heard him grind his teeth a couple of times. Are these things related? 

Let's say they decide it is a parasite, what kind of things should I ask about? any red flags I should listen for? 

Thanks, I'd feel more comfortable with this vet if *I* had more knowledge!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 2, 2009)

read the med- rabbit link on roundworms that tonyshuman posted above. 

if the infestation is really heavy the worms can cause a lot of abdominal discomfort and gas for the rabbit so it's possible that they are bothering him....


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Parasitic_diseases/nematodes.htm
Just read as much as you can about the different kinds of worms 

after reading some of this I realize that if the infestation is really great that the bun really can have problems so it is really important to get him treated. i
I feel bad for both of you


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jul 2, 2009)

good job,angieluv,and tonyshuman./.though this be my first picture of said rabbit parasite,/.i have seen plenty of cainine worms,.james waller


----------



## Flashy (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh that's not a nice thing to see first thing in the morning!

I feel for you. I've seen pinworms and tape worm segments in a bun and they are all equally as gross. Hopefully now you've seen the most disgusting part it will start to get better as you get the treatment for them.

Good luck!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 2, 2009)

I would certainly take the photo to the vet for diagnosis. I've seen this once before from one of my rabbits about 15 years ago, but I don't know what type of parasite it is.

Can I have permission for use of the photo? I teach at"Rabbit School" each year, and my powerpoint disease program is very popular. I also take it to 4-H meetings. It really leaves an impact on the kids when they can see actual photos of medical conditions.



Thanks!

Pam


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 2, 2009)

Sure Pam, go ahead and use it.

This morning I called the cheaper, closer, less rabbit experienced vet who has been treating our dogs for years. I only talked to whomever answered the phone, but was not impressed. Here is the gist of that conversation: 

-bring in the sample, but tapeworm won't show up on the test, -can only test for other parasites, -never heard of de-worming a rabbit.

Sooooo....I called the more expensive, more rabbit experienced, father away vet that neutered Hershey. Again, I only talked to whomever answered the phone. Here is the gist of that conversation:

-bring in the sample, -will test for other parasites, -tapeworm won't show up from the test, but if you (me) can see it we will be able to dx it, -will call with results and tell you how to treat, -will need a precise weight of the rabbit, -cost is $19.00.

Well, take a guess which vet I'll be visiting this afternoon! Hope they get poor Hershey feeling better soon! 

Thanks for all ya'alls help!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 2, 2009)

The 2nd vet clinic person is correct because if you just took plain fecal pellets without obvious worms in them often (because of the cycle of the egg production) the eggs sometimes will not show up in the poops on the fecal tests

this happened to me with Rudy who had a negative fecal but passed a tapeworm segment after he was neutered 

because you have an actual worm or whatever the vets should not have trouble identifying it. 
Good luck!


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 2, 2009)

> because you have an actual worm or whatever the vets should not have trouble identifying it.


Ha! Things are never as easy as they at first seem! 

The vet tech called my around 5:00. They THINK its a tapeworm, but it looked odd so they weren't sure! So they sent the sample to a lab and will call me tomorrow with the results! 

I bet this will cost me more than $19!!

lol!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 2, 2009)

*golfdiva wrote: *


> > because you have an actual worm or whatever the vets should not have trouble identifying it.
> 
> 
> Ha! Things are never as easy as they at first seem!
> ...



You shouldn't get charged for their ignorance and actually that makes us look pretty smart as we weren't sure either LOL
When my rabbit passed a piece of tapeworrm it was day after his neuter. apparently the anesthesia had damaged the worm. Then when I gave the meds he passed another piece of tapeworm. 

Treasured friend had a rabbit Karla that just had a tapeworm and it was really long. 

i wish I cold get a better look at that worm in that picture...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 2, 2009)

Did the worm look segmented and sort of like a flat noodle. 
Lol years ago when Rudy passed the pice of tapeworm I picked it up out of the litterbox and was walking around the house asking my husband "What is this thing"
Yes I was carrying it around in the palm of my hand :shock:

Thinking back on itI have to think what a stupid idotI was 

Ithought he had passed some piece of tissue from his surgery or something.....


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 2, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Did the worm look segmented and sort of like a flat noodle.
> Lol years ago when Rudy passed the pice of tapeworm I picked it up out of the litterbox and was walking around the house asking my husband "What is this thing"
> Yes I was carrying it around in the palm of my hand :shock:
> 
> ...


Lol. Ewww.....


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 3, 2009)

The vet just called. The lab did indeed find tapeworm. Hershey needs to get a shot on Monday, and then another 10 days later. Good thing I don't work in the summer so I have time to deal with this! 

Now, I have to work on preventing this from happening again!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh sorry, I sent that pic to my own vet, and he said it looked like a tapeworm segment ... and I quote... 

"...this looks like a segment (proglotide)of a tape worm,try Praziquantel 5-10 mg per Kg PO."

Forgot to post this! 


sas :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeh I am wondering what is being given in an injection

My rabbit got oral Droncit ???
Try to find out what the injection is


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeh, after I hung up the phone I realized he didn't say what it was. I will ask when he calls on Monday. 

Was it difficult to get your rabbit to take the oral meds? I was glad he said injection because I'm afraid I won't be able to ge Hershey to take the med!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 4, 2009)

it was so long ago that i don't remember to be honest , however the medication does come in injectable cause i just looked it up....


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 4, 2009)

If Hershey plays outside in the yard it is easy to get it; the eggs are sometimes in the grass and the rabbit will get it on their body and then ingest it while grooming..


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 4, 2009)

He doesn't play in the yard, but he eats a lot of veggies that are actually weeds that I pick for him! I'm sure that is where he got it. If Irinse offthe weeds before giving them to him, would that prevent reinfection?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh yes you should always wash the stuff you pick from outside for a long time and really throughly...

also don't pick in any area where dogs are defecating


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2009)

Be EXTREMELY cautious when picking weeds and grass. As well as thoroughly washing them, you have to identify the safe areas to pick them from. Aside from pesticides, some animal latrine areas can contain deadly parasites, in particular raccoon droppings. They live in the soil for months if not years and they don't wash off, at least not easily. 

That long grass under that tree or against the house that looks so delicious can be extremely dangerous.

Here's a link with more info: 

Raccoon Parasite Warning


sas :shock:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG sas I have a 'thing" about raccoon roundworm; please don't getme started 
I live in terror of it :shock:


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm getting frustrated! I like things to get taken care of quickly! The vet didn't call this morning, so around 1:30 I called. The person who answered the phone said there wasn't a note on the computer and put me on hold. When she got back she said the vet promised to call before 5:00 yoday! He called around 3:30. They don't have the injectable form of the meds, but they do have the pill form. So he said to make an appointment to come in and he would give him the pills.

Of course, I forgot to ask what meds he was going to give Hershey - my mistake. But it seems to me to should be policy to tell people what the meds are w/o them having to ask.

The receptionist made excuses about it being the day after a holiday and they were really busy because of the a large number of accidents, blah, blah, blah. My feeling is that's not my problem, besides I called before the holiday and my pet is sick too, and should be first on the list! (I remained polite on the phone however!)

<Heavy sigh> I really like my dog's vet better, but they don't seem to have any experience with rabbits. What's a person to do?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.bayerdvm.com/Products/Droncit/droncit.cfm
this is the drug my vet used and it was oral 
The generic name is what is important so if it is not called droncit don't worry 
the vet will probably give praziquantal


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally Hershey got his med! The doc squirted it and as soon as he let Hershey go he scrambled across the table and lept onto my chest! lol! The med he used is called Cest-Tabs. It musta worked cause he's been pooping out tapeworm sections like crazy! Fortunately they are in the litter box!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 7, 2009)

*golfdiva wrote: *


> Finally Hershey got his med! The doc squirted it and as soon as he let Hershey go he scrambled across the table and lept onto my chest! lol! The med he used is called Cest-Tabs. It musta worked cause he's been pooping out tapeworm sections like crazy! Fortunately they are in the litter box!



Now you are grossing me out !!!

he must have a lot of them...

good to have a bun litterboxed trained LOL
Sometimes I wonder why we want these creatures as pets LOL


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol! Would you like a picture of this one too??


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeh go ahead ; it will give Pamnock more for her classes


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2009)

My poor poor Hershey boy! What kind of drug is in the medicine they gave him? Niclosamide and Praziquantel are listed on Medirabbit as treatments for tapeworms in bunnies.

I wish I could help you find a better vet, but besides driving all the way to Grand Rapids, Im clueless on a good one out that way. 

Keep us posted. And give Hershey kisess from me. I love that bunny!


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 8, 2009)

The med is Cesta-Tabs. It's a brand name for Praziquantel. Other than having a gross litter box, he seems to be doing fine! 

I wouldn't mind driving into GR for a vet if I actually got to see the vet and not just one of his associates that he is training. My friend uses the same vet for her cat. She's had problems with the associates also. 

This little problem so far has only costs me $30.00! When I told my friend that, she was amazed and said she has never gotten out of there for less than $100! (This place is quite expensive, the vet charged $200.00 for Hershey's check up and neuter!) 

Ok, 'nough chit chat, now for the gross pics!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 8, 2009)

Well that has really turned my stomach upside down butI am glad that you posted it. 

You've got to put on some gloves and wash and clean that litterbox very well and continue to clean it as he poops them out . 

he canstep on those thing , get eggs on his feet and reingestthem . 
so when you.can.............. clean the box really good .. 

that is truly the topper of grossness :rollseyes


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 8, 2009)

Rest assured, I took the pics last night and the box is already clean!

The way I understand it is this: The meds interfer with the tapeworm's protection from digestion. So the host then digests the tapeworm! Usually, the host poops out very little if any of the tapeworm. Maybe bunnies just can't digest tapeworms very well?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 8, 2009)

I did not know that ..

Thanks 
i have to do some more reading on that 

certainly is the epitome of grossness tho

i get to use the vomiting emoticon for this :vomit:


----------



## pamnock (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! Thank you for posting. This will really help people be able to recognize tapeworms!



Pam


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, I am glad although disgusted that you have documented this so well with pics. Also, very glad that he's passing it out of his system.


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 8, 2009)

Always glad to be of help! lol! :twitch:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 8, 2009)

*golfdiva wrote: *


> Always glad to be of help! lol! :twitch:


LOL


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 14, 2009)

When researching tapeworm, I came across an article somewhere that said tapeworms were a "cosmetic" problem and implied that it didn't have to be treated.

I'm telling you, Hershey is a much happier bunny now! More active, more cuddly, just plan happier! I take exception to the "cosmetic" notion!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 14, 2009)

"cosmetic" problem :expressionless

never heard that one .........


----------

